# mathews apex and fingers



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm a long ways from a pro but enjoy shooting the Apex with fingers. At 5 pounds it's a very stable and easily balanced. The metal grip feels good to me and makes for consistent hand placement. It has a good wall and a pretty solid shot. I have an STS on my bows which really helps with vibration. My only complaint is that with a bow quiver full of arrows, it feels like a boat anchor. Mathews no longer makes the Apex but there are lots of used bows on the market that are going for a fraction of the last retail of $1,250.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

If I have to change the cam for the Draw, do you have to change the string/cable? How much let off is the cam on the apex.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

65%, and no change on the S&C.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

thanks.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Jeff.......I have had two Apex's, I thnk that they are a great bow...Probably my favorite compound bow grip......I tried to shoot the last Apex I had with a Clicker, and I couldnt make it work.....Apex's are probably the best "Holding" bows that I have ever owned...Once the draw length is dead-nuts, they just lock onto the target....Jim


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

thanks Jim. I have made an offer on one and we will see. I will be looking for a 2009 28" apex cam if he takes my offer. Did you have any issues with the cam eating the cable/string. A buddy of mine had an apex 7 and had a hellva time with it.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Apex cams do eat the cables. I've been getting my Apex string and cable sets from Bucknasty and he does the end servings with .014" Halo on request, which seems to be the best way to go. I have 2 older 28" Apex cams but you can still order them new from Mathews. The newer cams are powder coated and have less of an apetite.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

*Cam*

Is that on the apex cam on the conquest apex or just the apex 7?


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I believe the official names are Conquest Apex and Conquest Apex 7. You can still look them up on the Mathews website under "Discontinued Models" or some such thing. The cams are identical save for draw length designation. A few years ago, Mathews went to powder coating for the Apex (and others?) cams. They're pretty easy to spot as they have one bearing and a bushing instead of two bearings. Mathews claims the bearing/bushing combination is better than two bearings, although the reasoning escapes me, and further said it was not done to reduce cost. The powder coated cams have more rounded edges which probably reduces cable wear to some small degree. I'm not sure I'd spend a hundred bucks to switch but if you're in the market for a different draw length, that's the way I'd go. I ordered a new Apex cam a week or so ago as I'm switching from 28.5 to 28".


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

I am buying a Conquest Apex. The bow that is coming has a 29" cam and I need a 28" or 27 1/2". Can you get a powder coat cam, for the Conquest Apex still from Mathews? From what I have seen the bow appears to be very forgiving and accurate. I have not shot one so I am about to get a chance at it. I have always liked heavy mass weight compounds and it sounds like this will fir the bill for that. 

Anyone have a powder coat Conquest Apex Cam in 28" or 27 1/2"?

Jeff


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

*Apex*

I found a 27 1/2" cam that is powdercoated. Russ, you are shortening your DL does the bow run long in DL?


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I've heard from a lot of people that the Apex runs long on draw length but I haven't found that to be the case. I shoot 28 1/4" and was getting that by using Loesch grips and a 28 1/2" cam but took the grips off and find it easier to get my draw length with a 28" cam. I have not received my new cam yet so can't say for sure they're available but my dealer said they were. I have an extra 28" anodized cam if you would like one.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

I have a 27 1/2 cam coming for the new bow. It is powdercoated and looks to be the right cam. If it gives me the draw I want, I will not know till I get the bow together. Just curious what kind of speed you get out of the bow. I am into forgiving, but wanted a cam bow to reduce my gaps down shootin nonsight.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm embarrassed to say that despite owning two chronographs, I've never checked the speed.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

This will be the first solocam bow for me. Should I replace the strings and cable right away, or shoot the zebra string on the bow. The strings are new on the bow. Will it save me some grief to go ahead and replace? I have had Nealys strings recommended to me. Man, I am ready fro the bow to be here. What do you think with a 27 1/2 inch draw length, 60 pounds, fingers of course, and a 28.75" arrow? What spine. I have 2 400 litespeeds to try with 100 gr. point. Any thoughts?


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

dragonheart said:


> This will be the first solocam bow for me. Should I replace the strings and cable right away, or shoot the zebra string on the bow. The strings are new on the bow. Will it save me some grief to go ahead and replace? I have had Nealys strings recommended to me. Man, I am ready fro the bow to be here. What do you think with a 27 1/2 inch draw length, 60 pounds, fingers of course, and a 28.75" arrow? What spine. I have 2 400 litespeeds to try with 100 gr. point. Any thoughts?


Anybody?


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I usually shoot the factory string for a while and see how I like it. If it creeps or has peep rotation that I can't live with, I order a new one from a string maker. As I stated above, I've had good luck with Bucknasty and have him do end servings with .014" Halo which lasts longer with the cable and cam situation. I generally reserve the center serving with .019" Halo so I have plenty of serving above my pointer finger and all the way down to a STS - about 12" of serving. I just got two new Apex strings a few weeks ago and found that they needed a single thread of Halo under the serving to give me the nock fit I prefer. I like using a STS, there are several brands, as it cuts down on vibration while not adding weight to the string. I tried a number of different kinds of arrow rests and found my Apex bows seem to like a .500" spine. I'm shooting a turn or 2 off with 60# bows and draw 28". I'm currently shooting 500 Fatboys but haven't tried them outdoors. Last summer I shot 3-28 ACCs (.500" spine) and they did very well. They're both trimmed to 28 to 29" with 100 grain points.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

AKRuss said:


> I usually shoot the factory string for a while and see how I like it. If it creeps or has peep rotation that I can't live with, I order a new one from a string maker. As I stated above, I've had good luck with Bucknasty and have him do end servings with .014" Halo which lasts longer with the cable and cam situation. I generally reserve the center serving with .019" Halo so I have plenty of serving above my pointer finger and all the way down to a STS - about 12" of serving. I just got two new Apex strings a few weeks ago and found that they needed a single thread of Halo under the serving to give me the nock fit I prefer. I like using a STS, there are several brands, as it cuts down on vibration while not adding weight to the string. I tried a number of different kinds of arrow rests and found my Apex bows seem to like a .500" spine. I'm shooting a turn or 2 off with 60# bows and draw 28". I'm currently shooting 500 Fatboys but haven't tried them outdoors. Last summer I shot 3-28 ACCs (.500" spine) and they did very well. They're both trimmed to 28 to 29" with 100 grain points.


that is interesting about the weaker spine. What rest are you shooting, a flipper? If you went to 125 gr. point, you think you would have to go to 400's? You use your apex to shoot outdoor field archery or 3-D?


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I've used Cavalier flippers and plungers but am currently using a steel fin type rest that's similar to a GKF SuperStar. I've tried Bodoodle Pro 500 and Timberdoodle but don't like the way they setup with a Apex. I think a screw 125 grain point with 15 grain insert and an extra inch or so of arrow mightmake a .400 spine useable. However, I think you'll find .500 spine to be more useable.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

*Apex*

When I get the Apex I will give the 400 and 500 a try. I am shooting a 27 1/2cam, so I bet the 500 will be a better choice. I want to keep my point weight at a min 100 gr, or more for the FOC. Have you been pleased with your fatboy's?


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I've been shooting the FatBoys inside this winter and am impressed with them. They weigh in around 340 grains which seems to be a good target weight arrow with my bows set at about 56-57#. I have them trimmed to 28.5", use 100 grain glue-in points and 2.8 AAE PlastiFletch vanes or 3" chopped feathers put on straight offset. I will give them a try at long range this spring and if they group well may even use them for outdoor shooting instead of switching to ACCs. 

Don't forget to acquire a STS type device or you may not like the vibration at the shot.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

I got the apex today. I went to the shop and put on the cam. It is the wrong cam. It is marked Apex 7. Gave a me a 29" draw. I shot the bow with the longer draw and it being at least an inch too long for me it still shot fairly good. I like the small grip. The cam is a little harsh on the intilial draw. Breaks over to a nice wall. The bow is aliitle low on brace height and long on ATA in comparison to Factory spec. Nothing some twisting will not remedy when i get a new cam.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

*Tiller Question*

What tiller do you shoot on the mathews apex? even,less on bottom, less on top. I have always found it interesting that Kirk Ethridge one of the best indoor relaese shooters, shot his Martin with top limb stronger or top limb less distance. Advised archers to find the position that led to the steadiest aiming. With a hook, I shot my best scores with "reverse tiller". Just curious about others.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Tiller doesn't mean much with an idler wheel. Get a copy of the manual on Mathew's website. It suggests bottoming the limb screws and unscrewing them evenly to a max of 3 turns. It also suggests the nock height to be 3/8" and centershot at 13/16". Also, if you change anything, check nock height again and adjust as necessary.


----------

